# Problème de luminosité d'écran



## lawrensylvan (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je panique, soudainement alors que je reviens devant mon Macbook noir, l'écran est quasi noir, d'une luminosité extrêmement faible.J'arrive tout de même à voir en regardant de très près, et je constate que le système tourne tout à fait correctement, c'est juste un problème de l'écran du macbook. J'ai redémarré et ça n'a rien changé. Si je tente de changer la luminosité avec le bouton, je vois le curseur bouger mais rien ne change sur l'écran. En fait, la luminosité qu'il affiche est à la même valeur que la luminosité minimale (1 petit carré blanc) que l'on peut choisir.

Pouvez-vous m'aider, avez-vous une idée ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance !

PS : je suppose que la sortie mini-DVI fonctionne bien mais je n'ai pas encore pu le tester.


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Essaie de changer la luminosité en passant par préférences systèmes -> moniteurs (tu as un curseur pour la luminosité de l'écran).

Si ça ne marche pas -> SAV direct ! Ne te pose même pas la question !


----------



## lawrensylvan (5 Février 2010)

Merci, mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus par les préférence ssystèmes... Et pour le SAV? vu que c'est un Macbook noir de novembre 2007 que j'ai acheté d'occase sur eBay, ça va pas trop le faire... :s Pourtant je l'avais déjà depuis six mois...

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que pas plus tard qu'il y a deux jours, j'ai eu un problème de scintillement mais cette fois pas sur l'écran du macbook lmais sur un écran externe sur lequel il était branché. Donc ça n'a peut-être rien avoir mais c'est peut-être aussi le signe d'un problème logiciel.


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Webanix a dit:


> Merci, mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus par les préférence ssystèmes... Et pour le SAV? vu que c'est un Macbook noir de novembre 2007 que j'ai acheté d'occase sur eBay, ça va pas trop le faire... :s Pourtant je l'avais déjà depuis six mois...
> 
> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que pas plus tard qu'il y a deux jours, j'ai eu un problème de scintillement mais cette fois pas sur l'écran du macbook lmais sur un écran externe sur lequel il était branché. Donc ça n'a peut-être rien avoir mais c'est peut-être aussi le signe d'un problème logiciel.



Si tu as une grosse clé USB ou un disque USB externe, tu peux essayer d'installer OS X dessus et de démarrer sur la clé pour voir si le problème est résolu. Dans ce cas il s'agirait bien d'un problème logiciel et une réinstallation arrangera tout ça !

Mais j'en doute ... enfin ça ne coûte rien de tenter.

Tu n'as pas prévu d'Apple Care avec la machine ?


----------



## lawrensylvan (5 Février 2010)

Non je l'ai acheté d'occase et sans Apple Care. Je pense qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer de le faire réparer mais je ne sais vraiment pas où... Sion, une dalle LCD c'est dans les 400 je crois... :s


----------



## lawrensylvan (6 Février 2010)

J'ai la confirmation que tout fonctionne bien sur un écran externe, c'est donc bien le rétroéclairage qui est mort !

Du coup, j'ai lu que ça pouvait être soit la lampe néon qui était morte, soit un composant électronique appelé inverteur, ces deux éléments étant a priori accessibles mais je ne sais pas comment.

Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux me procurer ces composants et comment les installer, je lui en serai très reconnaissant 
A moins que chez Macline ils puissent me le réparer, mais je les vois déjà venir et me remplacer direct la dalle LCD alors que c'est juste un prob de rétroéclairage...


----------

